# Wife tested positive



## Alligatorob (Aug 13, 2021)

She has been sick for a week, since last Friday.  Got tested on Saturday and found negative.  Today she got tested again and is positive.  So far her symptoms are pretty classic, but not sever, no worse than a mild cold.

I have been tested both times with her and twice found negative.  The only symptom I have is some loss of my senses of smell and taste, not complete, just not up to normal.  Given her initial negative I will probably get tested again in a few days, no matter what.

The tests have been the rapid ones.  

Both of us were vaccinated a few months back, Pfizer vaccine.  Hopefully that will help keep her symptoms mild, her mother died of COPD so we worry.  My wife shows no signs of COPD or breathing problems so far.  And hopefully the vaccine will keep me from getting it from her, time will tell.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 13, 2021)

Best wishes for your wife's speedy recovery.  Be well.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm sorry to read Alligatorob! I hope that her symptoms remain mild and that she'll recover soon. Does she have any idea how she got infected? The rapid test has been known to be unreliable. Singer Eryka Badu and Elon Musk were among those who took several and got negative, positive, negative tests. Your loss of smell symptom is suspicious. Perhaps it's time to get a test that's not the rapid one.


----------



## win231 (Aug 13, 2021)

Hope you'll both get better soon - which you very likely will.
But it illustrates the unreliability of both the test and the vaccines.  And also illustrates why there is suspicion & a lack of trust.
What happened to you is happening to many - more than they'd like us to think.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 13, 2021)

I am sorry she's sick, and that you might be as well.  

I hope you will both get better very soon.
That's a good suggestion above, to consider both of you getting the longer tests.  Though it wouldn't change that both of you need to take good care of yourselves, for now, and monitor any changes.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 13, 2021)

Hoping you both shake this off quickly!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 13, 2021)

win231 said:


> Hope you'll both get better soon - which you very likely will.
> But it illustrates the unreliability of both the test and the vaccines.  And also illustrates why there is suspicion & a lack of trust.
> What happened to you is happening to many - more than they'd like us to think.


I so agree with you Win!! How can we really know everything we need to know when the "experts" don't?!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 13, 2021)

Wishing you both a good outcome!

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2021)

I wish you both good health.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Aug 13, 2021)

Hoping for the best for a good outcome to you and your wife.


----------



## Jules (Aug 13, 2021)

Wishing you both a speedy recovery.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 13, 2021)

win231 said:


> Hope you'll both get better soon - which you very likely will.
> *But it illustrates the unreliability of both the test and the vaccines.  And also illustrates why there is suspicion & a lack of trust.*
> What happened to you is happening to many - more than they'd like us to think.


What many don't understand, is that this whole Covid pandemic is a classic _work-in-progress_. What complicates the response is the abundant dis-information and conspiracy nonsense that pervades the public perception.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 13, 2021)

Hoping the very best for you both.


----------



## win231 (Aug 13, 2021)

Nathan said:


> What many don't understand, is that this whole Covid pandemic is a classic _work-in-progress_. What complicates the response is the abundant dis-information and conspiracy nonsense that pervades the public perception.


Yes - it is a "work-in-progress."  
B-B-B-But we want everyone to participate in that work-in-progress by getting a useless test and a useless vaccine....even though it may do harm.


----------



## Irwin (Aug 13, 2021)

@Alligatorob, sorry your wife is sick but I'm so glad you both got vaccinated! Still, being sick with a cold for a week is no fun. Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2021)

The outcome sounds positive, since you've both been vaccinated. Not that it's any fun being sick, but still.  Best wishes to you both!


----------



## win231 (Aug 13, 2021)

Sunny said:


> The outcome sounds positive, since you've both been vaccinated. Not that it's any fun being sick, but still.  Best wishes to you both!


Yes, that vaccine really worked!  So did the tests!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> She has been sick for a week, since last Friday.  Got tested on Saturday and found negative.  Today she got tested again and is positive.  So far her symptoms are pretty classic, but not sever, no worse than a mild cold.
> 
> I have been tested both times with her and twice found negative.  The only symptom I have is some loss of my senses of smell and taste, not complete, just not up to normal.  Given her initial negative I will probably get tested again in a few days, no matter what.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that and I hope she feels better soon and I hope you don't get sick.  Having been vaccinated should keep her symptoms mild, that's what I expect if I ever get infected.  My condolences for the loss of your mother in law.


----------



## Chet (Aug 13, 2021)

The fact that she had the Pfizer vaccine is not very encouraging. Many others have also including myself. Just have to maintain vigilance. I wonder if we'll ever get back to normal. Wishing a speedy recovery.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 13, 2021)

Alligatorob, sorry to hear about the positive result for your wife. You must be very worried.
Do try to stay calm as you go through the next few days because you do have some good indicators. Having been vaccinated you have both given yourselves a fighting chance against the virus. Please let us know how you are both getting on.

Apart from the obvious, what does the positive result mean for you? Are you required to self isolate and do you have the means to have all the deliveries that you need to sustain yourselves? 

Sadly, from the other side of the globe, thoughts and prayers are all I can offer. 
My fingers are crossed for you both. Get well, and that is an order!


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 13, 2021)

Hope she recovers soon and that you're negative!


----------



## Remy (Aug 13, 2021)

With the vaccine, hoping for mild symptoms and quick full recovery. I'm vaccinated with the same.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 13, 2021)

@Alligatorob   Sorry to hear about your wife and yourself.
Just when we thought we had the covid somewhat under control.
Take care of your wife and yourself......hope this all leaves you at high speed win.


----------



## MrPants (Aug 13, 2021)

Best wishes to you both


----------



## Chris21E (Aug 14, 2021)

Hopefully both of you get well soon.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 14, 2021)

I hope that both of you fully recover from this. The shot that you got will likely make a big difference in your recovery.
My neighbor around the corner had a breakthrough infection and he had gotten the J&J Vaccine. He was very sick at home for several days, but we saw him out walking this morning. His wife and daughter got the Modena shot and neither of them came down with a breakthrough infection.


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 14, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Wishing you both a good outcome!
> 
> Please keep us posted.



yes yes yes

you both take care and keep us posted...


----------



## J-Kat (Aug 14, 2021)

Hoping you both have a good outcome.  From all reports it seems those that have had the vaccination do get well quickly.


----------



## Granny B. (Aug 14, 2021)

Hope you both recover quickly. You can thank the vaccine your symptoms will not likely land either of you in the hospital.


----------



## feywon (Aug 14, 2021)

So sorry to hear that. Do keep us posted. 

A good friend of mine is waiting on results of a test now.  He just got his Blood Pressure under control enough to return to work and got sick. We are all hoping it is 'just' a cold or other more common upper respiratory issue.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 14, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes - it is a "work-in-progress."
> B-B-B-But we want everyone to participate in that work-in-progress by getting a useless test and a useless vaccine....even though it may do harm.


"useless vaccine?" "useless test?"


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 17, 2021)

Thanks for all the well wishes, and we are doing pretty well.

Took my third test yesterday and I continue to be negative, so I think my risk has probably passed.

My wife is still sick, but it it slowly getting better.  It's been 10 days now since her first symptoms.

I have been what I call "semi-quarantined"  I only go out when I have to, and I wear a mask when I do.  To protect others not myself.  I think I will end that today or tomorrow.  I have not been to the gym since my wife tested positive, but plan to go back tomorrow.  I think I am within CDC guidance for the vaccinated, we have not mandatory requirements here, and I can find no Utah guidance for the vaccinated.  I was the only customer I saw in Walmart  yesterday with a mask on.

No idea what the vaccinations did for us, I would like to think they kept me from getting the virus and kept my wife's symptoms mild, but we will never know.  Statistics at the population level can tell you that, not one person's experience.

I am however convinced that my wife did have Covid at the time of her first test, which was negative.  Her second was positive.  But they only claim 85% effectiveness for the test, so that's not too surprising.  Its the reason I have retested, now after 3 negatives I think I am ok.

Utah has made the testing quite quick and easy.  Sign up online, drive to a nearby testing van, no need to get out testing is done through the window.  Then drive home and get the results quickly by email.  All at no cost to me.  From beginning (signing up online) to end (email with test results), no more than an hour total.  They give you a choice between the rapid test, which they say is 85% and a slower test.  The slower test is supposed to be more than 90% effective, but it takes 2 days to get results.


----------



## Chris21E (Aug 17, 2021)

Glad for the positive updates for both of you... Thank you


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2021)

Thanks for the update @Alligatorob, I hope your wife fully recovers soon.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 17, 2021)

@Alligatorob 
Thank you very much, for the excellent and detailed update for us. 
It is very informative for others, as well as it's great for us to know how you and your wife are doing, now too.


----------



## Jules (Aug 17, 2021)

Happy to hear that you’re both improving.


----------

